# Rum Creek WMA?????????



## superman1275 (Aug 21, 2009)

anybody know anything about Rum Creek WMA????????? i applied for a quota hunt there but never heard much about it.....somebody fill me in plz........


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 22, 2009)

I hunted it for the first time last year.  My buddy Dann and I saw 3 deer and killed all 3.  He got a 6.5 year old 4-pt that was 18.5" wide, and I got a doe and button buck.  We applied for the first either sex hunt there this year.  If we get drawn, we at least know a few good places to start scouting in.


----------



## Coon Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

i put in for it this year i have always wanted to try it out never been there hunting but a long time ago id say 15 years ago i had hunted on piedmont nwr that is close if i remember right and seen some good bucks killed on rum creek at the stores thats where the guys said they came from  i hope there are alot of deer there


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

Rum Creek has an excellent deer population as well as some pretty good bucks.  I bow hunt it and the archery only area extensively and see deer nearly every trip.


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

i got drawn for the nov 4-7 hunt


----------



## VenisonMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive been drawn 3 times, this being the 3rd. Will be down for the Nov 18th hunt.  The first year I was there a guy got his pic in GON with a 11pt. and I saw a doe fly by my stand being run by 2 dogs. Second year got there the first day of the hunt and it was windy as heck. Ranger told us we ought to check below the dam, more sheltered there. And sure enough my buddy and I busted 2 does. Too quick for my rifle though. Two days later shot a 6pt that dressed at 98 lbs. just below the check station. Lots of 5-10 yr. old cutovers, (10-15 ft trees). Anywhere you set up there will be deer close by. Just scout, scout, scout!!!


----------

